# Hunting > Hunting >  Where To Hunt

## Savage1

I have been hunting most of my life but have never been deer hunting, we don't have them in Northland. I was wondering if anybody knows of a fairly decent place within a five hour drive of Auckland. Nibblet, who also has never hunted deer, and I have a few days off so want to give it a crack. Not after any trophy stags or anything and would be happy to leave them alone, just after a bit of meat for the freezer, been years since I've had venison.

I don't mind paying a fee in beer etc if it's private land and we are both very responsible people. Not after secret spots just a place with a good chance.

----------


## phillipgr

Depends where in Northland you live, but Kaimais is the closest public land, I'd say. Its not easy hunting though. Another option is Pureoras, that's a bit further though - maybe 3hours from auckland so depends on where you're coming from. If you have a few days I'd say go further and hunt Te Urewera or Whanganui or something.

----------


## Savage1

Yeah I'm in Whangarei but am in Auckland on Saturday and not back to work till Thursday. Any specific areas to concentrate on? Entry points?

----------


## phillipgr

> Yeah I'm in Whangarei but am in Auckland on Saturday and not back to work till Thursday. Any specific areas to concentrate on? Entry points?


I'm a new hunter and have gone into the kaimais a couple times - only as rekkies to see if I could find spots to visit regularly. Haven't shot anything. I'll be in there on saturday having a poke. Lots of hunters use the entry point off Old Kaimai road and hunt around the Henderson Tramline loop. Never been there myself but plan to have a look at some point, supposed to be quite good. Never been into the Pureoras but again, plan to check it out at some point. Me posting here is a bit of blind leading the blind haha But nevertheless, there are deer somewhere in there just have to put in the foot hours to find them - which is difficult if you live in whangarei.

Northernmost deer herd is the Kaipara Fallow one. Its balloted though. Applications for this years ballot are open now, worth a try. Lots of deer in there.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Hi Savage... I will send you a pm later and give you a couple of places to try in Pureora

----------


## Sniper

Was in Pureora last weekend and not much sign around PiroPiro flats/campground area, and down Waione tram track area. Its SW of the campground. A mate of a mate had a hind barking up the end of Ongarue Rd, up on the right track that leads up to a hut. Topo map it and its easy to find. Very dry down there at the moment, very crunchie.
Kaimais is ok but thick if you dont know the area. Haven't had luck around Henderson loop, but lots of people have mentioned there. Aongatete area and Whakamarama area is also worth a look. As is up around Thompsons track.

Good luck.

----------


## Sniper

> Hi Savage... I will send you a pm later and give you a couple of places to try in Pureora


Could I have a few tips too?   :Wink:

----------


## CreepingDeath

There a few deer hanging round the ymca camp general area at the moment (pureora) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

Awesome thanks for the tips, Pureora is where I will be heading. Will let you know how I get on.

----------


## Nibblet

> Awesome thanks for the tips, Pureora is where I will be heading. Will let you know how I get on.


Oh is it now? Well at least I now know where we going. Bug out bag is ready to go.

Is it open county twoshot? Like 338 open country, or just take the 308?

----------


## Twoshotkill

def 308 country.. it is bush hunting so keep your wits about you and your roaring horn at the ready.
the deer in this area seem to stand an watch you walk past them. move fast till you hit sign then slow down.
good luck

----------


## mucko

your such a good bugger TwoShotKill heading to to the wais in the next week or two hit the other side of the river to where we were.

----------


## Chris

If you going into the Kaimai ,probably the best area is the Keretetahi.Use to be a good hut in there & good animal numbers.Bush much the same as the other parts of Kaimai. Bit of a walk to get in but worth the effort ,my knees are a bit stuffed to get in there now.

----------


## Ryanwiggins

Hi guys, I see there's been abit of chat on here about pureoras already but I was wondering if anyone has done any hunting around hauhungaroa hut/track. I just moved north to auckland from Hawkes bay so I'm after some new spots to check out. Can anyone reccomend anywhere in pureoras? Would be much appreciated, 
Cheers

----------


## Spook

I would skip the Kaimai's at the moment, it is being thrashed with wild winds at the moment...has been for a few days and no let up in sight as yet.
Hunting pressure has been low of late...track still closed to vehicle traffic, including bikes and quads.

----------


## Speargun

Will be interested in how your whole trip plays out Savage1 as I am in the same boat. From Ruakaka, never hunted deer, hunted other stuff but keen as to get amongst it.

----------

